# Looking for a 16g angled finish nailer...



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

The only 16 gauge ANGLED finish nailer I have ever seen is the paslode you mention. Most nail gun companies make a 16 gauge straight finish nailer and a 18 gauge straight brad nailer. Most companies also make a 15 gauge angled finish nailer.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a PC 16 Gauge Straight and a PC 15 Gauge angled nailer Beside the Paslode the only the 16 gauge angled nailer that I know is the $320 *GAS* powered Hitachi

The biggest problem for 16 Gauge Angled Guns is that since there are so few manufacturers the nails are *hard* to find locally.

Unless there is a huge problem with wood splitting, I do not see any reason for me to use a 16 gauge angled nailer.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

So which nailer do you guys think I should purchase? 

The 15g Angled or the 16g Straight? Porter Cable has a nice combo unit with a 16g straight finish nailer and an 18g brad nailer.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I prefer the 15 ga. to the 16 ga because of the additional holding power, but you could use the 15 ga with a few more nails. nails are cheaper for the 15 ga than the 16 ga if that is an issue


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea, get the 15g angled or a combo with the 15g angled and the 18g for small stuff. or, better yet, get a three piece set! If you get one gun, for crown, I would do the 15g angled. Its easier than a 16g straight to get into tight awkward spaces and has good holding power.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

How big of a difference will the 15g hole in the crown be compared to the hole the 16g makes?

Also, would the 15g be more likely to split the crown than a 16g?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

When nailing with a gun, the wood will rarely split. Not sure why, but that is the case.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The only time I've seen a split is at a misplaced nail at an edge.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea splits are not a problem as said. Yes, the hole is a little bit bigger. Not bigger enough to worry about. Either nail hole will need putty.

Oh - and the reason for few splits? The nails do not have points. They crush the fibers of the wood and do not part them like a regular nail. When hand nailing if you blunt the tip of your regular nail it is much less likely to split the wood! Hows that for a free Handyguy tip of the day???


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of any combo units (compressor, 15g angled finish nailer, 18g brad nailer)? I cannot find any combo units with this setup....

Thanks again for everyone's help....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Goldglv said:


> Does anyone know of any combo units (compressor, 15g angled finish nailer, 18g brad nailer)? I cannot find any combo units with this setup.....


 No Luck on this. A 15 gauge Nailer is generally considered a Pro tool, so it escapes being put in the combo kits.

I would google for a CPO source or even go to HF for their oil-free nailer
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=Brad+Nailer&Submit=Go
.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow - I didnt realize that none of teh kits had 15g nailers. Here are some of my findings
http://astore.amazon.com/handyguys-20/detail/B000UHSTKQ
http://astore.amazon.com/handyguys-20/detail/B0012NXJYI
and finally - I knew I saw one
http://astore.amazon.com/handyguys-20/detail/B000RQ697A

This kit is a 15g angled and an 18g brad nailer with a GREAT little compressor that is super quiet. This is a perfect starter kit in my opinion. It is a little on the expensive site maybe and the tank on the compressor is small if you are going to be doing big jobs. For crown and trip its perfect.


----------



## manofmany (Feb 25, 2008)

Dewalt has a very nice 16ga angle finish nailer, yet somewhat pricey. I own one and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Those Porter Cable combo kits at Home Depot are pretty unbeatable for price...For less than the Paslode costs you get a pancake compressor, hose, brad nailer, trim nailer and crown stapler. They're really pretty decent tools, especially when compared to Harbor Freight. Can't remember the exact price but it was less than $300 for sure. Maybe $279?

I had to fight off the temptation today at the Depot...I need a more portable compressor. Wife would've killed me.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

manofmany said:


> Dewalt has a very nice 16ga angle finish nailer, yet somewhat pricey. I own one and wouldn't trade it for anything.


 Man, Is this the one from Amazon?
I was not aware of this model. It has at least one Great Review:
http://www.dewalt.com/us/articles/article.asp?Site=product&ID=1299

If this is your model, Can you get 16ga nails locally?





thekctermite said:


> Those Porter Cable combo kits at Home Depot are pretty unbeatable for price...For less than the Paslode costs you get a pancake compressor, hose, brad nailer, trim nailer and crown stapler. .........


 That is a good deal. i have those three PC Nailers (bought separately) and I'm sure they were more than $300 without the compressor.

Here is a good PC Combo price without the stapler:
http://allprotools.com/Porter-Cable-CFFN251N-TWO-NAILER-COMBO-KIT-p-18717.html


The only PC Tool that I ever was not happy with was the Original PC Bammer and that was because of the size and fuel cells.
.


----------

